
Ask HN: How to find prospective advertisers? - baguettey
Long time lurker with a newbie question. I want to monetize my mailing list and open it up to sponsors — what&#x27;s the best method of finding potentially interested companies in my niche?
======
mtmail
Bookmarked this a while back (was a Show HN submission)

[http://upstart.me/](http://upstart.me/) "Submit your newsletter for Free and
have awesome companies support your newsletter."

